# Newbie from Florida



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!
Storey's Guide to Keeping Honey Bees: Honey Production, Pollination, Bee Health
by Malcolm T. Sanford
is the only book written in and for Florida.


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

WELCOME , HARRISON BEE'S ARE A LOT OF FUN . I AM SURE YOU WILL ENJOY IT.


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

My first book was "Beekeeping for Dummies". I feel like it was a good book to start with.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Ya, sometimes it's hard to keep em alive. I always liked The Beekeepers Handbook myself, I don't have the latest edition but the third edition was my go to book when I started out. Course that was before I found the internet, then I really got confused LOL.


----------



## harrison (May 12, 2016)

thanks guys !


----------



## dhuckfl (Nov 20, 2016)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome!
> Storey's Guide to Keeping Honey Bees: Honey Production, Pollination, Bee Health
> by Malcolm T. Sanford
> is the only book written in and for Florida.


Great to know !! Newbee here as well and gathering equipment before purchasing nucs. I'll be adding this book to my reading list.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source, both of you.


----------

